# Chicken Galantine Ballotine



## mano (Apr 24, 2011)

Saw avideo of Pepin deboning a chicken. My first attempt using the stuffing in the video tasted great but the deboning etc. was pretty rough.

This time execution was much better and the pesto, roasted pepper and prosciutto stuffing was pretty good. I didn't take pics of the sauce (deglazed pan drippings, rich chix stock, wine, shallots and garlic)

Next time I'll try a foie pate stuffing.

I'm a home cook so any feedback and advice is welcome.

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
















http://img199.imageshack.us/i/chickengallontine009.jpg/



























[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## EdipisReks (Apr 24, 2011)

looks good!


----------



## stereo.pete (Apr 24, 2011)

I will have to try this one day but for right now I am enjoying your pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## mano (Apr 24, 2011)

Is there an edit function? The fourth photo was supposed to be prosciutto.




[/URL]


----------



## Jim (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks like a fine job! A very rustic and hearty meal.:thumbsup:

I added your fourth photo in for you-


----------



## mano (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks Jim,
From one curmudgeon to another.


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 24, 2011)

What fun! After watching the Pepin video I have an urge to do this as well. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## FryBoy (Apr 24, 2011)

Great job! Jacques Pepin woiuod be proud.

Here's the link to his video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAekQ5fzfGM


----------



## Salty dog (Apr 24, 2011)

I recently saw that video for the first time. I"ve been doing gallantines for a long time. I feel like an idiot.


----------



## Audi's or knives (Apr 26, 2011)

Looks good, in the end all that matters is did it taste good


----------



## MadMel (Apr 27, 2011)

Nice work  try some traditional turkey stuffing (innards,chestnuts etc) together with another smaller bird (pidgeon,quail etc) wrapped inside. wouldn't taste half bad lol. I usually do 3 bird combo for christmas staff party lol. (turkey+duck+chicken+stuffing all rolled together) I believe its called a 'turducken'. Nice presentation when you cut into it. And it's something to show off to impress your friends and family for thanksgiving lol.


----------



## bprescot (Apr 27, 2011)

So how did it turn out? I also saw that vid and gave it a whirl with similar results to a roast chicken. White meat was a bit dry, legs were awesome. Might I ask how you cooked this guy?


----------



## Eamon Burke (Apr 27, 2011)

I've done that method on 4 birds in the last month. It's brilliant. Makes for an even-cooking meal that I don't have to worry about carving or bones for my toddler, and my wife can just pop in leftovers and reheat.

I love it!


----------



## mano (Apr 28, 2011)

bprescot said:


> So how did it turn out? I also saw that vid and gave it a whirl with similar results to a roast chicken. White meat was a bit dry, legs were awesome. Might I ask how you cooked this guy?


 
We have a new oven so it's still a learning curve. Both times white and dark meat turned out moist.

I put it in a lidded dutch oven @ 350 for about 30 min. then took off the lid and turn it up to 425 to crisp the skin. 

Then used an instant read thermometer until it got between 155-160. Took it out, tented w/foil and let it rest while the internal temp reached 165.

Meanwhile deglazed the dutch oven and made a sauce.

No doubt bones add flavor to the meat but using a good quality bird makes a difference. Local farmer's market had one and when they were closed I used a frozen Empire which was not bad.

I'll make a few more trying different stuffings to get the technique down a bit better and then move on to my next self-taught lesson. 

Salty, what do you use for stuffing?


----------



## Eamon Burke (Apr 28, 2011)

Traditionally, you are supposed to braise it in a wine heavy stock, and then chill the gallantine and serve sliced cold. I roast mine, and the meat comes out fantastic. If you want both kinds of meat, you can always roll the carcass vertically.


----------



## mano (Apr 29, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> Traditionally, you are supposed to braise it in a wine heavy stock, and then chill the gallantine and serve sliced cold. I roast mine, and the meat comes out fantastic. If you want both kinds of meat, you can always roll the carcass vertically.


 
I did a google search, checked out my copy of Ruhlman's book The Elements of Cooking and asked Salty all of which said the cold version was wrapped in cheese cloth and braised.

From Salty:

"The cheese cloth, served chilled is "gallantine" roasted or whatever served hot is "ballantine". I've done both but mostly ballantine.

For the filling I usually will make a mousse out of chicken breasts and flavor it with something, wild mushroom, herbs, etc. Something for color and so on."


We're making ballantine and appear to be on the right track.


----------



## bprescot (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm doing another attempt tonight and for guests, so I'll let you know how it turns out. Stuffing will be kale, sausage, chevre, with some other herbs and aromatics.


----------



## Jim (Apr 29, 2011)

I often prepare fowl this way and I will always include some type of bread in the stuffing. The bread really absorbs the flavors of the bird.


----------



## SpikeC (May 4, 2011)

bprescot said:


> I'm doing another attempt tonight and for guests, so I'll let you know how it turns out. Stuffing will be kale, sausage, chevre, with some other herbs and aromatics.


 
I am about to embark on this project myself, and I was thinking of kale sauteed with onions and garlic and some basil chicken sausage. How did the chevré work?
I have some feta, and some chevré with lavender and fennel pollen also.


----------



## bprescot (May 4, 2011)

DON'T USE CHEVRE!!! Or if you do allow the stuffing time to cool. :slaphead::lol2: So I did Kale, Shallot, Garlic, a mild pork sausage and the chevre. Not only did the chevre liquify owing to my stupidity, but it really didn't contribute much to the party. If I had it to do over (and do it over I will!) I'd up the amount of sausage, add in some additional aromatics, and omit the cheese. Other than that it was awesome. No pics though, sorry. I think I'm confident enough with it than when we visit friends in France in a couple weeks I'll bust it out there! :wink: Though then, I'd probably use a guinea hen. Mmmm... guinea hen.


----------



## SpikeC (May 4, 2011)

Thanks! I will skip the cheese. I just did up the stuffing with a little bacon, chicken basil sausage, garlic, onion and curly kale. I'll let it rest until tomorrow and tackle the boning then. It tastes pretty good so far! I may throw some bread crumbs in, tho...................


----------



## bprescot (May 4, 2011)

Yeah, I'll probably do breadcrumbs as well next time. That's a good plan.


----------



## SpikeC (May 5, 2011)

I will roast this tomorrow following Mano's method, using foil instead of the lid. It is resting on slices of potato and the rest of the stuffing.


----------



## SpikeC (May 5, 2011)

OK, we have this all wrong. I was just reading La Cuisine by Raymond Oliver, and the descriptions of ballottines and galatines are a whole different deal all together! First off you need truffles, goose fat, foie gras and fatback. Not to mention prosciutto and port! Then there is the lobster and tongue and salt pork.


----------



## cadberry (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi Everyone,
I found this thread and wondered if anyone else has good recipes for this method of cooking chicken. I myself followed a recipe I found on youtube from someone inspired by Pepin's video of de-boning a chicken. I stuffed the bird with cooked spinach, onions and shitake mushrooms and it turned out marvelously. Cheers!

Anthony


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 20, 2015)

I did the traditional recipe. Fun


----------

